# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  مهم و فوری: کسانی که میخواهند دیپلم مجدد بگیرن این کارها را باید انجام بدن (همه بیان)

## saj8jad

عرض سلام و ادب و احترام ؛

موضوع : چگونه دیپلم مجدد بگیریم؟

همه دوستانی که به دلایلی معدل نهایی دیپلمشون خوب نگرفتن تنها راه خلاصی از شر معدل در کنکور دیپلم مجدد هستش که همه میدونن خب بریم سر اصل ماجرا

من همین امروز با دوستم که میخواست شهریور دیپلم مجدد بگیره یه سر رفتیم به آموزش و پرورش ناحیه7 مشهد مقدس و اطلاعات زیر رو کسب کردیم؛

از مسؤل امور متوسطه و مسؤل امتحانات آموزش پرورش این سوالات رو پرسیدم و در جواب پاسخ دادند؛


سوال: آیا میشه دو بار در رشته های نظری (ریاضی ـ تجربی ـ انسانی) دیپلم گرفت؟
پاسخ: گفت که شما میتونی تو رشته نظری دیپلم بگیری اما نمیتونی فرضا اگر قبلاً دیپلم تجربی داشتی دوباره دیپلم تجربی بگیری. یا باید دیپلم انسانی بگیری یا دیپلم ریاضی فیزیک.

سوال: چند واحد در نوبت شهریورماه میشه برداشت؟
پاسخ: گفت که هیچ سقفی نداره و شما میتونی تو شهریور همه 30 الی 40 واحدت رو پاس کنی.

سوال: گفتم پس اینکه میگن تو شهریور 8 واحد میدن جریانش چیه؟
پاسخ: گفت که نه همین چیزی نداریم و شما میتونی تمام واحدها رو شهریور پاس کنی و این موضوع سندیت نداره.

سوال: آیا هزینه ای واس دیپلم مجدد باید پرداخت کنیم؟
پاسخ: گفت بله ، شما باید مبلغ 20,000 تومان رو بابت دریافت دیپلم مجدد پرداخت کنید حالا یا حضوری یا به وسیله بانک و عابر بانک و ...

سوال: آیا کسی که بخواهد از طریق بزرگسالان دیپلم مجدد بگیره مشمول معافیت تحصیلی میشه؟
پاسخ: گفت خیر ، اصلاً به هیچ وجه ، شما داوطلب آزادی دیگه اسمش روشه ...



خب دوستم دیپلم ریاضی داشت ، به یارو گفت که میخوام دیپلم انسانی بگیرم چون درصد سوابقش کمتر از تجربی هستش و اینها بعد طرف از تو میزش یه برگه درآورد که اسکن شده اون برگه رو در زیر میبینید؛




بعد همین برگه رو بردیم دادیم معاون چهارتا تف و امضاء و مهر زد بهش بعد هم آدرس یک مدرسه بزرگسالان رو به دوست داد گفتم برو اونجا بقیه کارها رو خودشون انجام میدن و گفتش که فکر نکنم برگه ریز نمرات دیپلم و فارغ التحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی رو بگیرن واس کسایی که امسال میخوان هم دانشگاه ثبت نام کنند و هم دوباره در شهریور دیپلم مجدد بگیرن

ان شاء بقیه جریان رو از دوستم میپرسم و تو همین تاپیک مطرح میکنم ، کلاً 5 دقیقه طول نکشید

درضمن درباره ردیف 14 یعنی جایگزینی تربیت بدنی (3) هم نمره درس مبانی کامپیوتر دوست که 19 شده بود رو که کدش 5517 هست ، واسش نوشت


موفق و پیروز باشید
یاعلی(ع)مدد :Y (467):

----------


## Ali Asghar TM

> عرض سلام و ادب و احترام ؛
> 
> موضوع : چگونه دیپلم مجدد بگیریم؟
> 
> همه دوستانی که به دلایلی معدل نهایی دیپلمشون خوب نگرفتن تنها راه خلاصی از شر معدل در کنکور دیپلم مجدد هستش که همه میدونن خب بریم سر اصل ماجرا
> 
> من همین امروز با دوستم که میخواست شهریور دیپلم مجدد بگیره یه سر رفتیم به آموزش و پرورش ناحیه7 مشهد مقدس و اطلاعات زیر رو کسب کردیم؛
> 
> از مسؤل امور متوسطه و مسؤل امتحانات آموزش پرورش این سوالات رو پرسیدم و در جواب پاسخ دادند؛
> ...


سلام دوست گلم خیلی ممنون
فقط یک سوال دارم  منی که الان سوم ریاضی هستم ودارم امتحانات نهایی رو میدم میتونم همین شهریور دیپلم انسانی بگیرم؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام دوست گلم خیلی ممنون
> فقط یک سوال دارم  منی که الان سوم ریاضی هستم ودارم امتحانات نهایی رو میدم میتونم همین شهریور دیپلم انسانی بگیرم؟



سلام داداشی 
به نظرم باید پیش دانشگاهی رو هم بخونی ، ولی بازم برو به آموزش پرورش ناحیه محل تحصیلت شرایطت رو مطرح کن با مسولین مربوطه شاید بشه 
ببین اگر میخوای از شر معدل لعنتی تو کنکور راحت بشی بهترین کار اینه که دیپلم ریاضی که داری بری دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیری که فقط 7 درصد تاثیر داره تو کنکور 
اونم تو درسهای؛
1- زبان فارسی تخصصی انسانی
2- عربی3 انسانی
3- دینی3 مشترک همه رشته ها
4- زبان3 مشترک همه رشته ها

تازه شما اگر 20 هم تو این 4 تا بگیره اون 7 درصد رو میگیری + 93 درصدهم که خود کنکورت هست.

در ضمن درس های دیگه انسانی که اکثراً حفظی هستن با نمره 10 که پاسش کنی هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد فقط همین 4 تایی که نام بردم تاثیر داره اونم فقط 7 درصد تاثیر داره

و ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی کنکورت از 100 برات محاسبه میشه و خیالت از معدل لعنتی هم راحت میشه!

بهت توصیه میکنم اگر خواستی دیپلم مجدد بگیری حتماً تو شهریور ماه بگیری! به نفعت هست

همین
یاعلی(ع)

----------


## mahdi.sniper

یه سوال شاید یکم مسخره داشتم
با دیپلم انسانی یا مثلا ریاضی میشه کنکور تجربی داد؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## drougba

سوال: آیا هزینه ای واس دیپلم مجدد باید پرداخت کنیم؟
پاسخ: گفت بله ، شما باید مبلغ 20,000 تومان رو بابت دریافت دیپلم مجدد پرداخت کنید حالا یا حضوری یا به وسیله بانک و عابر بانک و ...



مطمئنید فقط 20 هزار تومن واسه دیپلم مجدد میگیرن؟؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> یه سوال شاید یکم مسخره داشتم
> با دیپلم انسانی یا مثلا ریاضی میشه کنکور تجربی داد؟؟؟؟؟؟



شما با هر دیپلمی هر گروه آزمایشی که عشقت بکشه میتونه کنکور بدی و انتخاب رشته کنی و خلاصه بری دانشگاه و درست رو بخونی .... خخخ :Yahoo (4): 

یه سر به اون فایل پی دی اف سازمان سنجش که روی سایتش هست بزن

ولش کن بیا این فایل زیر رو دانلود کن واس اینکه خیالت راحت بشه


نحوه اعمال سوابق تحصيلي در آزمون سراسري سال 1394
*
برو قسمت ب) عدم تطابق عنوان دیپلم با گروه آزمایشی: چک کن ...*

جدول 5 : دیپلم ریاضی ــــــ گروه آزمایشی تجربی
جدول 6 : دیپلم تجربی ــــــ گروه آزمایشی ریاضی
جدول 7 : دیپلم ریاضی ــــــ گروه آزمایشی انسانی
جدول 8 : دیپلم انسانی ــــــ گروه آزمایشی ریاضی
جدول 9 : دیپلم تجربی ــــــ گروه آزمایشی انسانی
جدول 10 : دیپلم انسانی ــــــ گروه آزمایشی تجربی
جدول 11 : دیپلم ریاضی و تجربی ــــــ گروه آزمایشی هنر
جدول 12 : دیپلم انسانی ــــــ گروه آزمایشی هنر
جدول 13 : همه دیپلم ها (ریاضی ، انسانی ، تجربی ) ــــــ گروه آزمایشی زبان


مشکلی نیست ، خیالت راحت راحت باشه دادا

----------


## saj8jad

> سوال: آیا هزینه ای واس دیپلم مجدد باید پرداخت کنیم؟
> پاسخ: گفت بله ، شما باید مبلغ 20,000 تومان رو بابت دریافت دیپلم مجدد پرداخت کنید حالا یا حضوری یا به وسیله بانک و عابر بانک و ...
> مطمئنید 20 هزار تومن واسه دیپلم مجدد میگیرن؟؟؟؟




جریان چیه دادا؟
منظورتو نمی فهمم؟ 
از رفیقم 20 هزار تومان گرفت واس دیپلم مجدد انسانی 

دوست دیپلم ریاضی داشت ، دیپلم مجدد انسانی درخواست کرد بگیره

شاید واس دیپلم های دیگه قیمتش بیشتر یا کمتر هم باشه ، الله اعلم

----------


## drougba

> جریان چیه دادا؟
> منظورتو نمی فهمم؟ 
> از رفیقم 20 هزار تومان گرفت واس دیپلم مجدد انسانی 
> 
> دوست دیپلم ریاضی داشت ، دیپلم مجدد انسانی درخواست کرد بگیره
> 
> شاید واس دیپلم های دیگه قیمتش بیشتر یا کمتر هم باشه ، الله اعلم


 من شنیده بودم دو میلیون میگیرن واسه دیپلم مجدد گرفتن

----------


## saj8jad

> سوال: آیا هزینه ای واس دیپلم مجدد باید پرداخت کنیم؟
> پاسخ: گفت بله ، شما باید مبلغ 20,000 تومان رو بابت دریافت دیپلم مجدد پرداخت کنید حالا یا حضوری یا به وسیله بانک و عابر بانک و ...
> 
> 
> 
> مطمئنید فقط 20 هزار تومن واسه دیپلم مجدد میگیرن؟؟؟؟



بازم دقیق نمیدونم

شاید وقتی که بری مدرسه بزرگسالان اونجا هم ازت پول بگیرن ، این مورد رو نمیدونم بازم از رفیقم میپرسم هر وقت رفت واس ثبت نام و اسم نویسی

----------


## saj8jad

سلام و ادب

دوستان برای دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه کنکور به آدرس زیر برن ؛



دريافت كارت ورود به جلسه آزمون سراسري سال 1394

----------


## greg

سلام

اگه فارغ التحصیل ریاضی باشیم(مدارک دوم - سوم - پیش رو داشته باشیم)
بریم دیپلم تجربی رو بگیریم ، باید سال دوم رو هم امتحان بدیم ؟

بعدش اگه دیپلم تجربی رو گرفتیم ، با پیش ریاضی مشکلی تو ثبت نام دانشگاه بوجود میادش؟ یا این که باید پیش تجربی رو هم گرف؟

----------


## saj8jad

> من شنیده بودم دو میلیون میگیرن واسه دیپلم مجدد گرفتن



خوبه خودتم میگی شنیده بودم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مسلمون مگه میخوان آپولو! هوا کنن که از ملت 2 میلیون پول بگیرن!

اصلاً عقلانی نیست ، خب آخه کدم ... با این وجود میره دیپلم مجدد بگیره

----------


## newpath

> عرض سلام و ادب و احترام ؛
> 
> موضوع : چگونه دیپلم مجدد بگیریم؟
> 
> همه دوستانی که به دلایلی معدل نهایی دیپلمشون خوب نگرفتن تنها راه خلاصی از شر معدل در کنکور دیپلم مجدد هستش که همه میدونن خب بریم سر اصل ماجرا
> 
> من همین امروز با دوستم که میخواست شهریور دیپلم مجدد بگیره یه سر رفتیم به آموزش و پرورش ناحیه7 مشهد مقدس و اطلاعات زیر رو کسب کردیم؛
> 
> از مسؤل امور متوسطه و مسؤل امتحانات آموزش پرورش این سوالات رو پرسیدم و در جواب پاسخ دادند؛
> ...


به من گفتن واسه اینکه تمام واحدارو شهریور بت بدیم حداقل باید واسه امتحانات دی یا خرداد ثبت نام میکردی !!!؟ مطمینی تیر ماه اگه ثبت نام کنیم میشه همه واحدارو گرفت ... پیش دانشگاهیم لازمه بگزرونیم ؟ دروس غیر نهایی چی ...

----------


## saj8jad

> به من گفتن واسه اینکه تمام واحدارو شهریور بت بدیم حداقل باید واسه امتحانات دی یا خرداد ثبت نام میکردی !!!؟ مطمینی تیر ماه اگه ثبت نام کنیم میشه همه واحدارو گرفت ... پیش دانشگاهیم لازمه بگزرونیم ؟ دروس غیر نهایی چی ...


دادا یه سر به اموزش و پرورش ناحیه ای که دیپلم و فارغ التحصیلی رو گرفتی بزن
همچی رو بهت میگن
من بیرون بودم دوست این رو که نوشتم تعریف کرد و منم تعارف و شر و ورهای اون رو تبدیل به متن کردم تقدیم شما

از آموزش و پرورش بپرسی دیگه نکته ای واست مبهم نمیمونه!!!!

اوکی دادا

----------


## newpath

> دادا یه سر به اموزش و پرورش ناحیه ای که دیپلم و فارغ التحصیلی رو گرفتی بزن
> همچی رو بهت میگن
> من بیرون بودم دوست این رو که نوشتم تعریف کرد و منم تعارف و شر و ورهای اون رو تبدیل به متن کردم تقدیم شما
> 
> از آموزش و پرورش بپرسی دیگه نکته ای واست مبهم نمیمونه!!!!
> 
> اوکی دادا


کلا زیاد سر در نمیارن ... مسول امتحانات بم گفت 17 واحد میشه برداشت تو هر ترم ... به ریس آموزش پرورش گفتم گفت نه تمامشو میشه گرفت ولی باید در طول سال ثبت نام میکردی ... حالا تونستی یه سوالی بپرس از رفیقت ببین چی میگه

----------


## Orwell

و البته این مطلب رو هم درنظر بگیرید که تو مدرسه بزرگسالان هم به ازای هر امتحانی که میدین باید 3-4 هزار تومن بپردازین.

درضمن استارتر دلت بسوزه من کلا 8 هزار تومن دادم جای 20 هزار تومن  ( 5 هزار تومن بابت فرم و 3 هزار تومن بابت ثبت کامپیوتری و تطبیق نمرات )

البته گذشته از شوخی هر شهری هرچی دوس داره میگیره فک کنم.

----------


## gole yas

> من شنیده بودم دو میلیون میگیرن واسه دیپلم مجدد گرفتن


سلا
م دوسته عزیز من خودم همه کارشا کردم 20 تومن نمیگیرن و   دیپلم رشته ریاضی فیزیک حدودا 150 تومن هزینه داره من فک کنم 15 واحد گرفتم45 تومن شد  حالا خودت تقریبی حساب کن

----------


## joozef

سلام. بچه ها چند تا سوال:
1- اول اینکه در این مورد من یکم گیج شدم. مثلا اگه فرد1 دیپلم انسانی داشته باشه و شیمی کنکور تجربی رو 60 بزنه و همچنین فرد2 دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشه و مثلا نمره شیمی نهایی رو 19 بگیره، و شیمی کنکور تجربی رو 60 بزنه، الان به نفع کدومشونه ؟؟ آخه شنیدم میگن مثلا همین نمره 19 نهایی تاثیر مثبت داره و روی درصدت تاثیر میزاره و بیشترش میکنه ... 

2- فرم ثبت نام کنکور رو که نگاه کنید، یه قسمتش نوشته کد دیپلم. خوب منی که رشتم تجربی هست، کد دیپلم ریاضی رو میزنم. بعد زیرش نوشته معدل کتبی نهایی. خوب این رو هم معدل نهایی دیپلم دومم یعنی ریاضی رو میزنم. اما یه جاش نوشته معدل کل دیپلم. خوب من باید معدل کل دیپلم اولم یعنی همون تجربی که شدم 18.48 رو بزنم ؟؟ یا باید دوباره همون نمره کتبی نهایی دیپ دوم رو وارد کنم ؟؟

3- مشکل نداره توی فرم ثبت نام کنکور، نمره دیپ دوم یعنی ریاضی رو وارد کنم و توی قسمت نمره پیش دانشگاهی در صورت فارغ التحصیلی، نمره پیش تجربی رو وارد کنم ؟؟

4- من که میخوام دیپ دوم ریاضی بگیرم، دروس تاریخ سوم و تربیت بدنی و پرورشی چطور میشه نمرش ؟؟

ممنون ...

----------


## mohamadsn

ببخشید میشه واسه دیپ دومم نصف درسارو شهریور امسال امتحان دادو نصف بقیشو شهریور سال دیگه؟

----------


## Orwell

> ببخشید میشه واسه دیپ دومم نصف درسارو شهریور امسال امتحان دادو نصف بقیشو شهریور سال دیگه؟


تا جایی که میدونم خیر
فک کنم باید تو یه سال تحصیلی همه درسارو قبول بشین
چه سالی قصد کنکور دادن دارین ؟

----------


## parastoo17

سلام ی جیزی بود راچع به ترمیم نعدل دیپبم کسی اطلاع داره ؟

----------


## bvb09

این ک هیچکدومو نهایی رد نکرده.... همه رو داخلی زده ب جز دوتاش.... ولی تا جایی ک من میدونم مثلن اگه دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشی بخای دیپلم تجربی بگیری درسای مشترکو تطبیق میدن!!!؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## joozef

> سلام. بچه ها چند تا سوال:
> 1- اول اینکه در این مورد من یکم گیج شدم. مثلا اگه فرد1 دیپلم انسانی داشته باشه و شیمی کنکور تجربی رو 60 بزنه و همچنین فرد2 دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشه و مثلا نمره شیمی نهایی رو 19 بگیره، و شیمی کنکور تجربی رو 60 بزنه، الان به نفع کدومشونه ؟؟ آخه شنیدم میگن مثلا همین نمره 19 نهایی تاثیر مثبت داره و روی درصدت تاثیر میزاره و بیشترش میکنه ... 
> 
> 2- فرم ثبت نام کنکور رو که نگاه کنید، یه قسمتش نوشته کد دیپلم. خوب منی که رشتم تجربی هست، کد دیپلم ریاضی رو میزنم. بعد زیرش نوشته معدل کتبی نهایی. خوب این رو هم معدل نهایی دیپلم دومم یعنی ریاضی رو میزنم. اما یه جاش نوشته معدل کل دیپلم. خوب من باید معدل کل دیپلم اولم یعنی همون تجربی که شدم 18.48 رو بزنم ؟؟ یا باید دوباره همون نمره کتبی نهایی دیپ دوم رو وارد کنم ؟؟
> 
> 3- مشکل نداره توی فرم ثبت نام کنکور، نمره دیپ دوم یعنی ریاضی رو وارد کنم و توی قسمت نمره پیش دانشگاهی در صورت فارغ التحصیلی، نمره پیش تجربی رو وارد کنم ؟؟
> 
> 4- من که میخوام دیپ دوم ریاضی بگیرم، دروس تاریخ سوم و تربیت بدنی و پرورشی چطور میشه نمرش ؟؟
> 
> ممنون ...


کسی نبود راهنمایی کنه بچه ها ؟؟

----------


## Shpilman

> سلام. بچه ها چند تا سوال:
> 1- اول اینکه در این مورد من یکم گیج شدم. مثلا اگه فرد1 دیپلم انسانی داشته باشه و شیمی کنکور تجربی رو 60 بزنه و همچنین فرد2 دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشه و مثلا نمره شیمی نهایی رو 19 بگیره، و شیمی کنکور تجربی رو 60 بزنه، الان به نفع کدومشونه ؟؟ آخه شنیدم میگن مثلا همین نمره 19 نهایی تاثیر مثبت داره و روی درصدت تاثیر میزاره و بیشترش میکنه ... 
> 
> فـرد شماره 2:
> 
> چون فرد انسانی درصدش از 100 کنکور و همون 60 درصد لحاظ میشه
> 
> اما رشته ریاضی چون نمرهی نهایی واسش تاثیر میذاره و ب حساب نمره 19 علاوه بر 60درصد نمره هم ب درصدش اضاف میشه
> 
> ...


دوست عزیزم اینا فقط نظر من

----------


## mohamadsn

من حدودن دو سه سال دیگه کنکور میدم,
یعنی الان شهریورماه اگه تو دوسه تا امتحان بیوفتم نمیتونم اونارو تو شهریورسال دیگه بدم؟

----------


## joozef

> دوست عزیزم اینا فقط نظر من


ممنون بابت پاسخگویی.
داداش برای مورد3 سوالم اینه.
من الان پیش دانشگاهی تجربی رو تموم کردم و نمره کلم تا آخر خرداد میاد دیگه. خوب ؟؟
حالا دیپلم سومم هم که مال رشته ریاضی قراره بگیرم دیگه. اینم حله ؟؟
خوب حالا من که سال دیگه میخوام دوباره کنکور شرکت کنم، توی فرم ثبت نام، کد دیپام و نمره دیپلم و نمره نهایی رو که متعلق به دیپلم دومم یعنی همون ریاضی هست وارد میکنم. اینم حل ؟؟ 
بعد زیرش نوشته معدل کل پیش دانشگاهی در صورت فارغ التحصیلی. حالا من نمرخ این رو همین نمره پیش دانشگاهی امسالم یعنی پیش تجربی رو باید وارد کنم دیگه. 
منظورم اینه که الان مشکلی نداره ؟؟؟

----------


## newpath

> ممنون بابت پاسخگویی.
> داداش برای مورد3 سوالم اینه.
> من الان پیش دانشگاهی تجربی رو تموم کردم و نمره کلم تا آخر خرداد میاد دیگه. خوب ؟؟
> حالا دیپلم سومم هم که مال رشته ریاضی قراره بگیرم دیگه. اینم حله ؟؟
> خوب حالا من که سال دیگه میخوام دوباره کنکور شرکت کنم، توی فرم ثبت نام، کد دیپام و نمره دیپلم و نمره نهایی رو که متعلق به دیپلم دومم یعنی همون ریاضی هست وارد میکنم. اینم حل ؟؟ 
> بعد زیرش نوشته معدل کل پیش دانشگاهی در صورت فارغ التحصیلی. حالا من نمرخ این رو همین نمره پیش دانشگاهی امسالم یعنی پیش تجربی رو باید وارد کنم دیگه. 
> منظورم اینه که الان مشکلی نداره ؟؟؟


جایه اینکه سوالتو اینجا بپرسی .. در سیسنم پاسخگویی سازمان سنجش بپرس و اینجام جوابشونو قرار بده که همه دوستان استفاده کنن ... بپرسی زود ج میدن

----------


## Shpilman

> ممنون بابت پاسخگویی.
> داداش برای مورد3 سوالم اینه.
> من الان پیش دانشگاهی تجربی رو تموم کردم و نمره کلم تا آخر خرداد میاد دیگه. خوب ؟؟
> حالا دیپلم سومم هم که مال رشته ریاضی قراره بگیرم دیگه. اینم حله ؟؟
> خوب حالا من که سال دیگه میخوام دوباره کنکور شرکت کنم، توی فرم ثبت نام، کد دیپام و نمره دیپلم و نمره نهایی رو که متعلق به دیپلم دومم یعنی همون ریاضی هست وارد میکنم. اینم حل ؟؟ 
> بعد زیرش نوشته معدل کل پیش دانشگاهی در صورت فارغ التحصیلی. حالا من نمرخ این رو همین نمره پیش دانشگاهی امسالم یعنی پیش تجربی رو باید وارد کنم دیگه. 
> منظورم اینه که الان مشکلی نداره ؟؟؟



خواهش می کنمداداش، وظیفس

فکـر نمی کنم مشکلی باشه

و واسی پیشم شما باید معدل تجربی وارد کنید

بجز معدل نهایی سوم معدل های دیگر بی تاثیر و جایه نگرانی نیستش

________________________________________

داداشم ب نظـرم:

وقــتت ک آزاد شد ی سری ب آموزش و پرورش شهرتون بزن و از مسئولین سوالاتتو بپرس

و بهتر هر سوالی ک دارید روی برگه بنویسید و صبح زود برید تا هم حوصله داشته باشن جواب بدن و هم سرشون خلوتره

ان شالله ک ب هدفتون برسید

----------


## sunny

> عرض سلام و ادب و احترام ؛
> 
> موضوع : چگونه دیپلم مجدد بگیریم؟
> 
> همه دوستانی که به دلایلی معدل نهایی دیپلمشون خوب نگرفتن تنها راه خلاصی از شر معدل در کنکور دیپلم مجدد هستش که همه میدونن خب بریم سر اصل ماجرا
> 
> من همین امروز با دوستم که میخواست شهریور دیپلم مجدد بگیره یه سر رفتیم به آموزش و پرورش ناحیه7 مشهد مقدس و اطلاعات زیر رو کسب کردیم؛
> 
> از مسؤل امور متوسطه و مسؤل امتحانات آموزش پرورش این سوالات رو پرسیدم و در جواب پاسخ دادند؛
> ...


انصافا عجب مسولای آگاهی داره آموزش و پرورشتون :Yahoo (105): 
ما که خودمونو کشتیم و با کلی مدرک و آیین نامه و بخشنامه قبولوندیم بهشون اینارو :Yahoo (21):  
+فرم تطبیق من با این فرم متفاوت بود و این تذکر 2 و 3 رو هم نداشت که اصن قبول نمیکردن این دو تا موضوع رو!!!

----------


## sunny

> سوال: آیا هزینه ای واس دیپلم مجدد باید پرداخت کنیم؟
> پاسخ: گفت بله ، شما باید مبلغ 20,000 تومان رو بابت دریافت دیپلم مجدد پرداخت کنید حالا یا حضوری یا به وسیله بانک و عابر بانک و ...
> 
> 
> 
> مطمئنید فقط 20 هزار تومن واسه دیپلم مجدد میگیرن؟؟؟؟


این بیست تومن که دوستمون گفتن آموزش و پرورش میگیره (که البته ازمن 5 تومن گرفتن) 
مدرسه بزرگسالانم خودش جدا میگیره من برا بیست و حرده ای واحد 55هزار تومن دادم

----------


## sunny

> این ک هیچکدومو نهایی رد نکرده.... همه رو داخلی زده ب جز دوتاش.... ولی تا جایی ک من میدونم مثلن اگه دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشی بخای دیپلم تجربی بگیری درسای مشترکو تطبیق میدن!!!؟


درسای مشترکو اگه بخوای تطبیق میدنن نخوای دوباره امتحان میدی

----------


## eskalis

> سلام. بچه ها چند تا سوال:
> 1- اول اینکه در این مورد من یکم گیج شدم. مثلا اگه فرد1 دیپلم انسانی داشته باشه و شیمی کنکور تجربی رو 60 بزنه و همچنین فرد2 دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشه و مثلا نمره شیمی نهایی رو 19 بگیره، و شیمی کنکور تجربی رو 60 بزنه، الان به نفع کدومشونه ؟؟ آخه شنیدم میگن مثلا همین نمره 19 نهایی تاثیر مثبت داره و روی درصدت تاثیر میزاره و بیشترش میکنه ... 
> 
> 
> 
> ممنون ...


داداش چون با سوالت حال کردم دارم جواب میدم..

استاتر محترم که از 7 درصو و 18 درصد و 25 درصد نمیدونه چی هست و قرار چطور تاثیر داده بشه با افکار ذهن خود حکم رو برای همه صادر کرده  :Yahoo (21): 

و اما در مورد سوالت..

ببین هرکی باهوش باشه میره دیپ ریاضی میگیره چرا ؟ چون امتحان نهایی هرچی باشه از کنکور راحت تره و تو راحت میتونی 20 بگیری و از 25 درصد تراز کل کنکورو به خودت اختصاصبدی یعنی نزدیک خدود 3250 تا تراز به نمره شیمی تو اضافه کنی..
و اما کسی که میگه من میرم دیپ انسانی میگرم و توی کنکور به هوای درصد بالا میره و نمیدونه شیمی کنکور سال به سال سختر میشه و عقلانی هست که ما بریم دیپ ریاضی بگیرم که حداقل تراز اون درس رو از قبل برای خودمون ردیف کنیم!!!

اگه کسی شیمی کنکور 60 یزنه و نمره نهایی بشه 19 این حدود ترازی که از این درس بدست میاره 10500تا میگیره ولی کسی که شیمی رو توی دیپ انسانی 60 بزنه تقریبا 7250 تا میگیره بنظرت کدوم بهتره حالا قضاوت با تو؟؟؟

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> داداش چون با سوالت حال کردم دارم جواب میدم..  استاتر محترم که از 7 درصو و 18 درصد و 25 درصد نمیدونه چی هست و قرار چطور تاثیر داده بشه با افکار ذهن خود حکم رو برای همه صادر کرده   و اما در مورد سوالت..  ببین هرکی باهوش باشه میره دیپ ریاضی میگیره چرا ؟ چون امتحان نهایی هرچی باشه از کنکور راحت تره و تو راحت میتونی 20 بگیری و از 25 درصد تراز کل کنکورو به خودت اختصاصبدی یعنی نزدیک خدود 3250 تا تراز به نمره شیمی تو اضافه کنی.. و اما کسی که میگه من میرم دیپ انسانی میگرم و توی کنکور به هوای درصد بالا میره و نمیدونه شیمی کنکور سال به سال سختر میشه و عقلانی هست که ما بریم دیپ ریاضی بگیرم که حداقل تراز اون درس رو از قبل برای خودمون ردیف کنیم!!!  اگه کسی شیمی کنکور 60 یزنه و نمره نهایی بشه 19 این حدود ترازی که از این درس بدست میاره 10500تا میگیره ولی کسی که شیمی رو توی دیپ انسانی 60 بزنه تقریبا 7250 تا میگیره بنظرت کدوم بهتره حالا قضاوت با تو؟؟؟


  حالا اگه کسی تجربی باشه شیمی رو هم نهایی خوب نگرفته باشه بعد بره دیپلم انسانی بگیره کنکور تجربی بده به نظرت بهتر نیست؟؟؟؟

----------


## eskalis

> حالا اگه کسی تجربی باشه شیمی رو هم نهایی خوب نگرفته باشه بعد بره دیپلم انسانی بگیره کنکور تجربی بده به نظرت بهتر نیست؟؟؟؟


ببین اگه میتونی بری درصد بالا بزنی برو دیپ انسانی اگه فک میکنی نمیتونی درصد بالا بزنی برو دیپ ریاضی بگیری که با نمره های نهایی بتونی ترازی که نتو نستی با درصد در کنکور به دست بیاری با نمره نهایی بدست بیاری...

موضوعش مفصله خواستم باشم توضی بدم حداقل 5 ساعت زمان نیاز داره...

ولی همون قد بالا بدون کارت راه میوفته..

----------


## Ritalin

به من میگن باید درسای سال دوم انسانی هم امتحان بدم و تابستون ۱۱ واحد. ودی۲۲ واحد میتونم بردارم چه جوری توجیشون کنم که میشه

----------


## mohammad.sa

سلام دوستان.من الان سال دوممه که می خوام کنکور بدمر.راستش فکر دیپ مجدد نبودم که حرفاتونو خوندم و تصمیم گرفتم اگه بشه بگیرم...چندتا سوال دارم
١.میشه دی ماه همه درسارو پاس کرد؟؟؟
حدودا چقد وقتمو میگیره؟؟؟
3.چ درسایی میشه امتحان داد؟؟؟

اگه میشه جواب ببدین.مرسیییی

----------


## Safa021

> سلام دوستان.من الان سال دوممه که می خوام کنکور بدمر.راستش فکر دیپ مجدد نبودم که حرفاتونو خوندم و تصمیم گرفتم اگه بشه بگیرم...چندتا سوال دارم١.میشه دی ماه همه درسارو پاس کرد؟؟؟حدودا چقد وقتمو میگیره؟؟؟3.چ درسایی میشه امتحان داد؟؟؟اگه میشه جواب ببدین.مرسیییی


سلام کلا همون دی وقتت رو میگیره و اما قبلش تا اونجایی که میدونم باید از 15 آبان الی 15 آذر برای ثبت نام بری و حالا شما یه سر اول مهر هم بزن برای اطمینانمیتونی بعضی از درس ها رو که نمره ی خوبی گرفتی  تطبیق بزنی البته نه درسایی اختصاصی و مخصوص اون دیپ مجدد که میخوای بگیرییا کل دروس رو امتحان بدیامیدوارم مشکلت حل بشه

----------


## rez657

حلا دیپلم انسانی بگیریم باید پش دانشگاهی شم بگذرونیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟
دوستان اگه خدای نکرده قبول نشیم چییی ؟ دیپلم قدیمام می سوزه 
بعدش  دروس ریاضی فیزیک چطوره  دیپلمشو بگیریم میشه  اخه مثلا درسای ک بخونی  بدرد ادم میخوره  تو کنکور تجربی  ولی انسانی ن 
اما سخته سسسسخت 
تا کی فرصت داریم من ک واجبه برم بگیرم 
فقط توی این موندم حلا دیپلم مجدد گرفتم بعد باید برم پیش دانشگاهی شو بخونم ؟؟؟ 
یا میشه کنکور داد  فقط با دیپلم 
77

----------


## Safa021

> حلا دیپلم انسانی بگیریم باید پش دانشگاهی شم بگذرونیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟دوستان اگه خدای نکرده قبول نشیم چییی ؟ دیپلم قدیمام می سوزه بعدش  دروس ریاضی فیزیک چطوره  دیپلمشو بگیریم میشه  اخه مثلا درسای ک بخونی  بدرد ادم میخوره  تو کنکور تجربی  ولی انسانی ن اما سخته سسسسخت تا کی فرصت داریم من ک واجبه برم بگیرم فقط توی این موندم حلا دیپلم مجدد گرفتم بعد باید برم پیش دانشگاهی شو بخونم ؟؟؟ یا میشه کنکور داد  فقط با دیپلم 77


سلاماگر شما پیش دانشگاهی رو پاس کردی و دیپلم هم داری و فقط دیپ مجدد میخوای بله میشه با دیپ مجدد کنکور رو داد و دانشگاه هم رفت اما به شرطی که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو داشته باشیدبرای کنکور دادن دیپلم کافیه اما برای بعد کنکور و دانشگاه رفتن مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو هم لازم داریداما برای رشته های بدون کنکور مدرک پیش دانشگاهی لازم نیستاگر دروس دیپ مجدد رو هم قبول نشدید دیپلم قبلیتون پا برجاست چون اگر دیپلم مجدد هم بگیرید میشه دوتا دیپلم که هیچ مشکلی ندارهموفق باشیدامیدوارم کمکی کرده باشم

----------


## rez657

> سلاماگر شما پیش دانشگاهی رو پاس کردی و دیپلم هم داری و فقط دیپ مجدد میخوای بله میشه با دیپ مجدد کنکور رو داد و دانشگاه هم رفت اما به شرطی که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو داشته باشیدبرای کنکور دادن دیپلم کافیه اما برای بعد کنکور و دانشگاه رفتن مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو هم لازم داریداما برای رشته های بدون کنکور مدرک پیش دانشگاهی لازم نیستاگر دروس دیپ مجدد رو هم قبول نشدید دیپلم قبلیتون پا برجاست چون اگر دیپلم مجدد هم بگیرید میشه دوتا دیپلم که هیچ مشکلی ندارهموفق باشیدامیدوارم کمکی کرده باشم


ممنون  لطف کردی    من پیش دارم مدرکشو   دیپلم هم فک کنم سال 87 گرفتم تجربی 
الان می خام ریاضی بگیرم  پس اگه قبول نشدم اشکالی نداره  ممنون  :Yahoo (1): از همین می ترسیدم     فقط یه چیزی چند تا درس از ریاضی برا کنکور تجربی تاثیر میزاره  فقط شیمی یا فیزیک هم میزاره  ؟؟؟ اخه میخام پرستاری  بیارم اما نمرات دیپلمم به طرز عجیبی داغونه  

140

----------


## Dayi javad

کلا آموزش خراسان رضوی فک کنم خیلی خوب راه میندازن بچه هارو !!

منم خودم نیشابورزود کارمو راه انداختن فقط پرسیدن میخوای چیکار ؟ تعریف کردم واسشون !! گفتن خوبه اینم راهیه !! :Yahoo (21): و به خیر و خوشی امتحاناتو پشت سر گذاشتم به جز فلسسفه ک هیچی نخونده بودم و 6 گرفتم ! ینی از خودم نوشتم و 6 گرفتم !

جامعه شناسی ی درس ک 2 نمره داشت خوندم رفتم سر جلسه 13 گرفتم ینی 11 نمره خودم نوشتم !! 

ولی اشتبا من این بود اول دست کم گرفتم و دروسی ک تاثیر داره رو خوب نخوندم و نمره ی بدی گرفتم !! ولی خب اشکال نداره تاثیرش کم حتی اگ 25 درصد بشه تخصصیا حداقل تاثیر نداره ! عمومی هارو هم یکم بیشتر میخونم ان شا الله

----------


## Safa021

> ممنون  لطف کردی    من پیش دارم مدرکشو   دیپلم هم فک کنم سال 87 گرفتم تجربی الان می خام ریاضی بگیرم  پس اگه قبول نشدم اشکالی نداره  ممنون از همین می ترسیدم     فقط یه چیزی چند تا درس از ریاضی برا کنکور تجربی تاثیر میزاره  فقط شیمی یا فیزیک هم میزاره  ؟؟؟ اخه میخام پرستاری  بیارم اما نمرات دیپلمم به طرز عجیبی داغونه  140


خواهش میکنمرضا جان اگر نمراتت داغونه اختصاصی ها رو کلا امتحان بده و و توی دروس عمومی اونایی رو که بالای 18 یا 19 هستی تطبیق بده و امتحان نده کل دروس اختصاصی ریاضی بجز هندسه و گسسته توی کنکور تاثیر داره(یعنی فیزیک و ریاضی و دیفرانسیل )که دیفرانسیل همون ریاضی عمومی خود تجربی هست تقریباپس کل دروس اختصاصی و عمومی رشته ریاضی بجز هندسه و گسسته توی کنکور شما تاثیر دارهامیدوارم جوابتون رو گرفته باشید 😊

----------


## khatte2

عاقا یکی قضیه سربازی رو برام باز کنه
من یه بار کنکور دادم امسال _ اگه داوطلب آزاد برم دیپ مجدد بگیرم سرباز حساب میشم اینجوری ؟؟؟

----------


## khatte2

منکه پرسیدم، غیر حضوری هر درس 6 تومن

----------


## Ritalin

> منکه پرسیدم، غیر حضوری هر درس 6 تومن


از من واحدی ۴ تومن گرفتن یعنی دینی ۳ واحد ۱۲ تومن و الی اخر در حدود ۲۰۰ میشه کلش

----------


## rez657

> از من واحدی ۴ تومن گرفتن یعنی دینی ۳ واحد ۱۲ تومن و الی اخر در حدود ۲۰۰ میشه کلش


انسانی گرفتی    کدوم ب نفعه ماس  ؟؟
302

----------


## Ritalin

> انسانی گرفتی    کدوم ب نفعه ماس  ؟؟
> 302


آره انسانی .البته هنوز تموم نشده و چند درس برای دی گذاشتم.
من با درسای انسانی راحتر کنار میام تا جبر و هندسه و حسابان . اگه شما با این درسا مشکلی نداشته باشید و حسابان و بقیه درسا ریاضی به جز جبر و هندسه بالای ۱۸ بشید ریاضی مفید تر میشه چون درسا تقریبا یکین و درس بی ربط نمیخونید وقت هدر نمیدید و ترازش هم برای کنکورتون خوب میشه.

----------


## Leonardo

به نظر من دیپلم انسانی بهتره ، (اگه میخواین تاثیر معدل در کنکورتون کمتر بشه)

----------


## artim

> انسانی گرفتی    کدوم ب نفعه ماس  ؟؟
> 302


انسانی ظریب اش کمه

----------


## mohammad.sa

> سلام کلا همون دی وقتت رو میگیره و اما قبلش تا اونجایی که میدونم باید از 15 آبان الی 15 آذر برای ثبت نام بری و حالا شما یه سر اول مهر هم بزن برای اطمینانمیتونی بعضی از درس ها رو که نمره ی خوبی گرفتی  تطبیق بزنی البته نه درسایی اختصاصی و مخصوص اون دیپ مجدد که میخوای بگیرییا کل دروس رو امتحان بدیامیدوارم مشکلت حل بشه


مرسی ک جواب دادی
خب چندتا درس هست که تاثیر میده؟؟؟تاثیرش چند درصده تو کنکور با دیپ انسانی

----------


## rez657

اره خوب شما درست می گین انسانی بهتره اما وقت هدر میده ببین ما ک داریم شیمی  می خونیم  حلا 25 درصد شو  می تونی  راحتر بزنی تو زمان بشتر این ب نفعه ماست  :Yahoo (22): (مثلا من همین 94 کلی شمی خوندم اما سوالای اومد ک هیچی نزدم ) سوالای نهای خوب نمی گم اسونه اما از کنکور بهتره شایدم سخت تر چون نمیشه تناسب حل کنی تقریب بزنی واوووو سخت شد ش :Yahoo (21):   بیخیال  مثبت فکر کنین  :Yahoo (65): 
می مونه جبر و هندسه و حسابان    :Yahoo (76):  ایناور نمی دونم یه جوری 10 میگیرم دیگه  
نمی دونم  من از عربی متنفرم  برا همین  می ترسم انسانی شو برم اخه تخصصی تره انگار  نمی دونم   هرچند ریاضیمم خوب نی  اخرش 10 بی سی چهل میرم یکیو دیپلم میگیرم :Yahoo (76):   ممنون رفقا برا راهنمای  لطف کردین 
16

----------


## mohammad.sa

منظورم اینه که کدوم درسا باید نمره خوب بگیرم

----------


## rez657

اینو ببین  
41
معلومه کدوم درسا تو تجربی بوده   ریاضی نزیک تره و انسانی درسای داره ک ما نخوندیم تاحلا   البته چندتا تخصیی

----------


## rez657

مثلا تو ریاضی  جبر احتمال  حسابان و تاریخ مبانی تا ثیر نداره باقی داره فک کنم  تو انسانی زبان خارجه داره دین زندگی داره  باقی فک کنم تاثیر نداره  دیپ انسانی بیشتر تمرکز ب کنکور میشه 
48

----------


## mohammad.sa

مرسی ممنون.
ایشالا میگیرم که راحت شم اگه خدا بخواد.از شر این تاثیر معدل

----------


## khatte2

> از من واحدی ۴ تومن گرفتن یعنی دینی ۳ واحد ۱۲ تومن و الی اخر در حدود ۲۰۰ میشه کلش


نه من یک ساعت دیر تر رفتم نشد ثبت نام کنم, ولی گفتن هر درس ۶ ...
من فکر میکردم هر واحد باشه, ولی گفت داوطلب ازاد و غیر حضوری هر درس ۶ تومن ...

حضوری هر واحد ۱۴ تومنه که به تو نمیخوره...

از آموزش پرورش خر تو خر تر هم داریم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad.sa

میگما بچه ها کدوم درسا از کتاب میشه خوند کدوما از گلواژه بخونم؟؟؟کسایی ک امتحان دادن کمک کنن

----------


## Ritalin

> نه من یک ساعت دیر تر رفتم نشد ثبت نام کنم, ولی گفتن هر درس ۶ ...
> من فکر میکردم هر واحد باشه, ولی گفت داوطلب ازاد و غیر حضوری هر درس ۶ تومن ...
> 
> حضوری هر واحد ۱۴ تومنه که به تو نمیخوره...
> 
> از آموزش پرورش خر تو خر تر هم داریم ؟؟؟؟


واقعا خیلی بی قانونن . حالا این به کنار میگفتن از تجربی به انسانی برای دیپلم مجدد باید دوم انسانی هم امتحان بدی
همچین اموزش و پرورشی داریم ما

----------


## rez657

> واقعا خیلی بی قانونن . حالا این به کنار میگفتن از تجربی به انسانی برای دیپلم مجدد باید دوم انسانی هم امتحان بدی
> همچین اموزش و پرورشی داریم ما


اینجوری ک میگیمگه  یه سال بشینی اونارو بخونی اووو انسانی خر خونیه   ایشاله موفق شی 
منکه ب نتیجه ای رسیدم جای درگیر دیپ مجدد بشینم وصف نشدنی درس بخونم یا میمرم یا خوشیو می بینم الان ساعت خوابمو رسوندم ب 4 ساعت و مث سگ می خونم اگه بتونم کنکور همه درساروحدود  100 بز نم 25 تا که کم بشه میشه 75 درصد  خوبه مخام برم پرستاری  بسه توی این شهر هرط الان بری دیپ بگیری باز یه چی دیگه توش در میاد  مثلا هم جریان 35 درصد ک 10 تاش مال پیشه باز باید بریم پیش هم بگیرررم  نمی دونم شاید چرت میگم ده اخه نامردی سال 87 کی می دونست اینا مهم میشن  فقط گفتیم دیپ بگیریم بره اه خدایاااا
راستی سوابق تاثیر منفی ک نداره داره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
41

----------


## Ritalin

> اینجوری ک میگیمگه  یه سال بشینی اونارو بخونی اووو انسانی خر خونیه   ایشاله موفق شی 
> منکه ب نتیجه ای رسیدم جای درگیر دیپ مجدد بشینم وصف نشدنی درس بخونم یا میمرم یا خوشیو می بینم الان ساعت خوابمو رسوندم ب 4 ساعت و مث سگ می خونم اگه بتونم کنکور همه درساروحدود  100 بز نم 25 تا که کم بشه میشه 75 درصد  خوبه مخام برم پرستاری  بسه توی این شهر هرط الان بری دیپ بگیری باز یه چی دیگه توش در میاد  مثلا هم جریان 35 درصد ک 10 تاش مال پیشه باز باید بریم پیش هم بگیرررم  نمی دونم شاید چرت میگم ده اخه نامردی سال 87 کی می دونست اینا مهم میشن  فقط گفتیم دیپ بگیریم بره اه خدایاااا
> راستی سوابق تاثیر منفی ک نداره داره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 41


نه فقط درسای سوم امتحان میدم و بالاخره به اونا فهموندم لازم نیست دوم انسانی امتحا ن بدم.
هر فردی شرایط خودش بهتر میدونه.
ایشالاموفق بشید و به هدفتون برسید

----------


## khatte2

> اینجوری ک میگیمگه  یه سال بشینی اونارو بخونی اووو انسانی خر خونیه   ایشاله موفق شی 
> منکه ب نتیجه ای رسیدم جای درگیر دیپ مجدد بشینم وصف نشدنی درس بخونم یا میمرم یا خوشیو می بینم الان ساعت خوابمو رسوندم ب 4 ساعت و مث سگ می خونم اگه بتونم کنکور همه درساروحدود  100 بز نم 25 تا که کم بشه میشه 75 درصد  خوبه مخام برم پرستاری  بسه توی این شهر هرط الان بری دیپ بگیری باز یه چی دیگه توش در میاد  مثلا هم جریان 35 درصد ک 10 تاش مال پیشه باز باید بریم پیش هم بگیرررم  نمی دونم شاید چرت میگم ده اخه نامردی سال 87 کی می دونست اینا مهم میشن  فقط گفتیم دیپ بگیریم بره اه خدایاااا
> راستی سوابق تاثیر منفی ک نداره داره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 41


تنها چیزی که سوابق داره, تاثیر منفیه...

فکر نکنم تاثیر مثبت نشون بدهداز خودش...

----------


## rez657

63
اقا من رفتم اموزش پروش یه چیزی گفت گرخیدم گفت دیپلم مجدد باید سه سال کم کم طول بکشه  شما چیکار کردین

----------


## nilofarsadeghi

> شما با هر دیپلمی هر گروه آزمایشی که عشقت بکشه میتونه کنکور بدی و انتخاب رشته کنی و خلاصه بری دانشگاه و درست رو بخونی .... خخخ
> 
> یه سر به اون فایل پی دی اف سازمان سنجش که روی سایتش هست بزن
> 
> ولش کن بیا این فایل زیر رو دانلود کن واس اینکه خیالت راحت بشه
> 
> 
> نحوه اعمال سوابق تحصيلي در آزمون سراسري سال 1394
> *
> ...


دیپلم فنی ولی فوق دیپلم داشته باشم میشه باز ؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> دیپلم فنی ولی فوق دیپلم داشته باشم میشه باز ؟


اره میشه. با مدرک کاردانی میشه کنکور سراسری شرکت کرد.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## nilofarsadeghi

> اره میشه. با مدرک کاردانی میشه کنکور سراسری شرکت کرد.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


اها پس دیپلم نظری نمیخواد ممنون

----------


## _Joseph_

*قابل توجه دوستانی که فکر میکنند تاثیر معدل یعنی بهشت / به حضورتون میرسانم که یک زمانی { در سال 94 که تاثیر معدل قطعی بود به صورت 25 درصد} دانش اموزان تجربی و ریاضی مجبور میشدند بروند دیپلم مجدد رشته انسانی اخذ کنند تا دروس غیر مشترک رشته تحصیلی و کنکورشان بیشتر شود و معدل کمتر تاثیر داشته باشد در نتیجه کنکورشان /

نه به تاثیر قطعی معدل رو الان میتونید درک کنید با مطالعه این تاپیک*

----------


## reza333

> *قابل توجه دوستانی که فکر میکنند تاثیر معدل یعنی بهشت / به حضورتون میرسانم که یک زمانی { در سال 94 که تاثیر معدل قطعی بود به صورت 25 درصد} دانش اموزان تجربی و ریاضی مجبور میشدند بروند دیپلم مجدد رشته انسانی اخذ کنند تا دروس غیر مشترک رشته تحصیلی و کنکورشان بیشتر شود و معدل کمتر تاثیر داشته باشد در نتیجه کنکورشان /
> 
> نه به تاثیر قطعی معدل رو الان میتونید درک کنید با مطالعه این تاپیک*


و سال 96 یا 97 بود که سازمان سنجش جلوشو گرفت و گفت اگر رفتید دیپلم مجدد گرفتید و بخواهید از دیپلم مجددتون استفاده کنین ، فقط باید توی همون گروهی شرکت کنین که ازش دیپلم مجدد گرفتین ، یعنی با دیپلم مجدد از انسانی دیگه نمیشه کنکور تجربی داد ولی کسی که دیپلم اصلیش انسانیه همچنان میتونه کنکور تجربی یا ریاضی شرکت کنه .

----------


## Amir_H80

> و سال 96 یا 97 بود که سازمان سنجش جلوشو گرفت و گفت اگر رفتید دیپلم مجدد گرفتید و بخواهید از دیپلم مجددتون استفاده کنین ، فقط باید توی همون گروهی شرکت کنین که ازش دیپلم مجدد گرفتین ، یعنی با دیپلم مجدد از انسانی دیگه نمیشه کنکور تجربی داد ولی کسی که دیپلم اصلیش انسانیه همچنان میتونه کنکور تجربی یا ریاضی شرکت کنه .


دیپلم مجدد نیاز به کارت پایان خدمت داره؟
اگه کسی دانشجوی غیرروزانه باشه میتونه دیپلم مجدد بگیره؟
کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم مجدد با کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم اصلی متفاوته؟

----------


## reza333

> دیپلم مجدد نیاز به کارت پایان خدمت داره؟
> اگه کسی دانشجوی غیرروزانه باشه میتونه دیپلم مجدد بگیره؟
> کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم مجدد با کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم اصلی متفاوته؟



کارت پایان خدمت فکر کنم نمیخاد . اون موقع که به نظرم نیازی نبود. الانم فکر کنم نیازی نباشه.
دانشجوی دولتی یا غیر دولتی هم باشی میتونی بگیری. 
باید خرداد یا شهریور یا دی امتحان نهایی بدی . اون موقع می شد مثلا چند تا درس و خرداد امتحان داد چند تا شهریور یا هم همش با هم . 
کدش نمی دونم فرق داره یا نه ولی به هر حال دیپلم مجدد سوابق تحصیلی جدید بهت میده . 
*ولی گفتم نمی تونی مثلا با دیپلم مجدد ریاضی ،  کنکور تجربی یا انسانی بدی ، الزاما باید کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنی.
**ضمنا نمیشه از یک رشته دوبار دیپلم گرفت ، یعنی اگر دیپلم دبیرستانت ریاضی باشه ، باید بری دیپلم مجدد تجربی یا انسانی بگیری . اگر بخای نمرات دیپلم ریاضی دبیرستانتو ترمیم کنی ، باید بری ترمیم معدل دیپلم ریاضی.*

----------


## _Joseph_

> دیپلم مجدد نیاز به کارت پایان خدمت داره؟
> اگه کسی دانشجوی غیرروزانه باشه میتونه دیپلم مجدد بگیره؟
> کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم مجدد با کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم اصلی متفاوته؟


*کارت پایان خدمت میخواد چون که داوطلب ازاد محسوب میشی*

----------


## _Joseph_

> کارت پایان خدمت فکر کنم نمیخاد . اون موقع که به نظرم نیازی نبود. الانم فکر کنم نیازی نباشه.
> دانشجوی دولتی یا غیر دولتی هم باشی میتونی بگیری. 
> باید خرداد یا شهریور یا دی امتحان نهایی بدی . اون موقع می شد مثلا چند تا درس و خرداد امتحان داد چند تا شهریور یا هم همش با هم . 
> کدش نمی دونم فرق داره یا نه ولی به هر حال دیپلم مجدد سوابق تحصیلی جدید بهت میده . 
> *ولی گفتم نمی تونی مثلا با دیپلم مجدد ریاضی ،  کنکور تجربی یا انسانی بدی ، الزاما باید کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنی.
> **ضمنا نمیشه از یک رشته دوبار دیپلم گرفت ، یعنی اگر دیپلم دبیرستانت ریاضی باشه ، باید بری دیپلم مجدد تجربی یا انسانی بگیری . اگر بخای نمرات دیپلم ریاضی دبیرستانتو ترمیم کنی ، باید بری ترمیم معدل دیپلم ریاضی.*


*نه کارت پایان خدمت میخواد من در جریانش هستم 
در ضمن بله سنجش این کار رو جلوش رو گرفت ولی 
کسی که رشته ریاضی هست و میخواد کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه میتونه دیپلم مجدد بره تجربی بگیره و با دیپلم تجربی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه*

----------


## Ali Darkness

شما دیگه کی هستید هنوز هیچی نشده کنکور 1401 برگزار نشده فکر دیپلمو و معدل هستید واقعا فکر کردید تاثیر معدلو قطعی میکنن یا قبل کنکور 1401 یا چند هفته بعد حداکثر تا مهر 1401 این طرح لغو میشه

----------


## Django

*از ناظر درخواست دارم این تاپیک رو با این حجم از اطلاعات غلط در آخرین پستهاش، پاک کنه!
شرکت در کنکور برای هیچکس مستلزم داشتن کارت پایان خدمت نیست.فقط موقع نام نویسی در دانشگاه باید وضعیت نظام وظیفه‌تون چیزی باشه که قبلا در ثبت نام کنکور علامت زدید.
در مورد دیپلم های متفاوت هم، شما با تمامی دیپلم های نظری  میتونید تو هر کدوم از کنکور های رشته نظری شرکت کنید.
و...*

----------


## _Joseph_

> شما دیگه کی هستید هنوز هیچی نشده کنکور 1401 برگزار نشده فکر دیپلمو و معدل هستید واقعا فکر کردید تاثیر معدلو قطعی میکنن یا قبل کنکور 1401 یا چند هفته بعد حداکثر تا مهر 1401 این طرح لغو میشه


*نه اصلا این چنین نیست 

هدف از آپ کردن این تاپیک گذری به گذشته ست که اگاهی سازی صورت بگیره و از گذشته درس بگییریم
خیلی ها اصلا فرق تاثیر مثبت و قطعی رو نمیدونن*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *از ناظر درخواست دارم این تاپیک رو با این حجم از اطلاعات غلط در آخرین پستهاش، پاک کنه!
> شرکت در کنکور برای هیچکس مستلزم داشتن کارت پایان خدمت نیست.فقط موقع نام نویسی در دانشگاه باید وضعیت نظام وظیفه‌تون چیزی باشه که قبلا در ثبت نام کنکور علامت زدید.
> در مورد دیپلم های متفاوت هم، شما با تمامی دیپلم های نظری  میتونید تو هر کدوم از کنکور های رشته نظری شرکت کنید.
> و...*


*دوست عزیز یکم باید شعور داشت و قبل از اشاعه نظر تحقیق کرد و تاپیک را از اول تا اخر خواند و یکم فکر کرد در باره موضوعات و بعد منفی داد به این و اون و اشاعه فضل کرد 

تاپیک در مورد شرکت در کنکور نیست این 1
تاپیک در مورد دیپلم مجدد و شرایط اخد دیپلم مجدد است این 2
تاپیک درباره شرایط کنکور 1401 نیست
نظراتی که داده شده کاملا درست میباشند 
شما برای شرکت در کنکور نیازی به کارت پایان خدمت ندارید برای اخذ دیپلم مجدد نیاز به پایان خدمت دارید اخه یکم مطالعه کند قبل نظر دادن 
شما در حال حاضر برای شرکت در کنکور سراسری هیچ محدودیتی ندارید اما در صورت تصویب مصوبه 1402 شما از سال 1404 نمیتوانید دیپلم غر مرتبط با رشته ای که میخواهید کنکور دهید داشته باشید 
شما در سال 1402 با قطعی شدن معدل به میزان 60 درصد اگر دیپلم غری مرتبط داشته باشید از ان 60 درصد قطعی شما زده میشود و این میزان برای شما کمتز میشود پس برای اینکه 60 درصد را داشته باشید باید دیپلم رشته ای که میخواهید امتحان دهید را اخذ کندی البته میتوانید تا سال 1403 با دیپلم غیر مرتبط کنکور دهید ولی رشته و دانشگاه خوب را دورش را خط بزنید چون معدل 60 درصدی را ندارید

*

----------


## Django

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


دوست عزیز یکم باید شعور داشت و قبل از اشاعه نظر تحقیق کرد و تاپیک را از اول تا اخر خواند و یکم فکر کرد در باره موضوعات و بعد منفی داد به این و اون و اشاعه فضل کرد 

تاپیک در مورد شرکت در کنکور نیست این 1
تاپیک در مورد دیپلم مجدد و شرایط اخد دیپلم مجدد است این 2
تاپیک درباره شرایط کنکور 1401 نیست
نظراتی که داده شده کاملا درست میباشند 
شما برای شرکت در کنکور نیازی به کارت پایان خدمت ندارید برای اخذ دیپلم مجدد نیاز به پایان خدمت دارید اخه یکم مطالعه کند قبل نظر دادن 
شما در حال حاضر برای شرکت در کنکور سراسری هیچ محدودیتی ندارید اما در صورت تصویب مصوبه 1402 شما از سال 1404 نمیتوانید دیپلم غر مرتبط با رشته ای که میخواهید کنکور دهید داشته باشید 
شما در سال 1402 با قطعی شدن معدل به میزان 60 درصد اگر دیپلم غری مرتبط داشته باشید از ان 60 درصد قطعی شما زده میشود و این میزان برای شما کمتز میشود پس برای اینکه 60 درصد را داشته باشید باید دیپلم رشته ای که میخواهید امتحان دهید را اخذ کندی البته میتوانید تا سال 1403 با دیپلم غیر مرتبط کنکور دهید ولی رشته و دانشگاه خوب را دورش را خط بزنید چون معدل 60 درصدی را ندارید

فایل پیوست 99485

فایل پیوست 99486


lol
هرکی بهت میگه اطلاعات نادرست دادی متهم میشه به بیشعوری یا چی؟؟! 
یه آبی بنوش بعد جواب بده که اینقدر پر از ایراد ننویسی...
من با شما بحثی ندارم چون جنبه صحبت ندارید.
از چیزایی که گفتم به اندازه کافی مطمئن هستم...
اطلاعات غلط ندید لطفا . از هر منبع بی نام و نشان نا معتبری...*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *از ناظر درخواست دارم این تاپیک رو با این حجم از اطلاعات غلط در آخرین پستهاش، پاک کنه!
> شرکت در کنکور برای هیچکس مستلزم داشتن کارت پایان خدمت نیست.فقط موقع نام نویسی در دانشگاه باید وضعیت نظام وظیفه‌تون چیزی باشه که قبلا در ثبت نام کنکور علامت زدید.
> در مورد دیپلم های متفاوت هم، شما با تمامی دیپلم های نظری  میتونید تو هر کدوم از کنکور های رشته نظری شرکت کنید.
> و...*


در مورد کنکور 1402 داستان کاملا متفاوته دوست عزیز
حالا آیین نامه میاد خود شما هم متوجه میشی چه دردسرهایی میخوان واسه کنکوریها درست کنند
دیپلم مجدد نیاز به کارت پایان خدمت داره
البته فقط از طریق آقا یوسف متوجه نشدم
دیروز برای اطمینان با یکی از آشنایان که در اداره آموزش و پرورش هست تماس گرفتم و ایشان گفتند که دیپلم مجدد کارت پایان خدمت یا کارت معافیت دائم میخواد ، با معافیت های موقت مثل دانش آموزی ، دانشجویی و فراغت تحصیلی نمیشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت
در مصوبه هم اومده که از سال 1404 (یا حتی ممکنه از 1402) فقط با دیپلم و نظام آموزشی مشابه گروه انتخابی در کنکور اجازه شرکت در کنکور رو میشه داشت

----------


## mohammad1397

> در مورد کنکور 1402 داستان کاملا متفاوته دوست عزیز
> حالا آیین نامه میاد خود شما هم متوجه میشی چه دردسرهایی میخوان واسه کنکوریها درست کنند
> دیپلم مجدد نیاز به کارت پایان خدمت داره
> البته فقط از طریق آقا یوسف متوجه نشدم
> دیروز برای اطمینان با یکی از آشنایان که در اداره آموزش و پرورش هست تماس گرفتم و ایشان گفتند که دیپلم مجدد کارت پایان خدمت یا کارت معافیت دائم میخواد ، با معافیت های موقت مثل دانش آموزی ، دانشجویی و فراغت تحصیلی نمیشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت
> در مصوبه هم اومده که از سال 1404 (یا حتی ممکنه از 1402) فقط با دیپلم و نظام آموزشی مشابه گروه انتخابی در کنکور اجازه شرکت در کنکور رو میشه داشت


این مصوبه بخواد اجرایی بشه و سه سال نهایی بشه نسل پشت کنکوریا منقرض میشه اون موقع هیچ کس دیوانه نیست بره سه چهار میلیون خرج کنه و سی تا امتحان بده تازه به کنکور برسه هر چند اینا حرف مفت زیاد میزنن و سال ها میخواستن سه پایه نهایی کنن نتونستن چون هزینه سنگین میخواد

----------


## Ali Darkness

[QUOTE=Amir_H80;1763430]در مورد کنکور 1402 داستان کاملا متفاوته دوست عزیز
حالا آیین نامه میاد خود شما هم متوجه میشی چه دردسرهایی میخوان واسه کنکوریها درست کنند
دیپلم مجدد نیاز به کارت پایان خدمت داره
البته فقط از طریق آقا یوسف متوجه نشدم
دیروز برای اطمینان با یکی از آشنایان که در اداره آموزش و پرورش هست تماس گرفتم و ایشان گفتند که دیپلم مجدد کارت پایان خدمت یا کارت معافیت دائم میخواد ، با معافیت های موقت مثل دانش آموزی ، دانشجویی و فراغت تحصیلی نمیشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت
در مصوبه هم اومده که از سال 1404 (یا حتی ممکنه از 1402) فقط با دیپلم و نظام آموزشی مشابه گروه انتخابی در کنکور اجازه شرکت در کنکور رو میشه داش
این اتفاق حالا حالا ها نمیوفته شما در نظر بگیر چندتا کنکوری نظام قدیم و یا حتی قبل تر داریم اگر بخوان این کارو کنن بی عدالتی بزرگی میشه و حتی نظام اموزشی رو میبرن زیر سوال اتفاق افتادن این موضوع کلا غیرممکنه خیالتون تخت

----------


## Tara_Z

سلام. من که فارغ التحصیل سال ۹۱ ام، تکلیفم چیه؟ معدل چطوری واسم حساب میشه و آیا اصلا حساب میشه؟ هنوز این تاپیکو نخوندم. شاید جوابش باشه بین سوالا ولی گفتم بپرسم🤭

----------


## TIBA

*یک سری اطلاعات خودم شخصا از آموزش و پرورش ناحیه 7 مشهد کسب کردم با شما در میون میزارم. فکر میکنم جواب تمام سوالات و شبه ها رو بده

*
*1- اگر شما دیپلم نظام قدیم باشید و برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنید ، بدون مشکلی این کار رو برای شما انجام میدن
*
*2- فرض بر اینکه شما** دیپلم تجربی قدیم* *هستید باز هم طبق تبصره جدید مجلس* *میتونید دیپلم نظام جدید تجربی** بگیرید که این خودش یک مزیت هست 

3- درس های دهم و یازدهم تطبیق میخورن و شما باید هر 10 درس دوازدهم نظام جدید رو آزمون بدید ، هر نتیجه ای هم کسب کنید به عنوان دیپلم رسمی برای شما ثبت میشه .

4- مزیت این کار این هست که این دیپلم رسمی هستش و مثل ترمیم معدل فقط برای کنکور ترتیب اثر داده نمیشه.

5- مدارک هم ریز نمرات پیش دانشگاهی و دیپلم + مدرک اصلی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی (از مدرسه ای که تحصیل کردید برید بگیرید )

6- اگر هم مشمول هستید و یا خدمت نرفتید کارتون سخت میشه ، فقط کارت پایان خدمت یا اگر دانشجو هستید گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل قابل قبول هست.*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *یک سری اطلاعات خودم شخصا از آموزش و پرورش ناحیه 7 مشهد کسب کردم با شما در میون میزارم. فکر میکنم جواب تمام سوالات و شبه ها رو بده
> 
> *
> *1- اگر شما دیپلم نظام قدیم باشید و برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنید ، بدون مشکلی این کار رو برای شما انجام میدن
> *
> *2- فرض بر اینکه شما** دیپلم تجربی قدیم* *هستید باز هم طبق تبصره جدید مجلس* *میتونید دیپلم نظام جدید تجربی** بگیرید که این خودش یک مزیت هست 
> 
> 3- درس های دهم و یازدهم تطبیق میخورن و شما باید هر 10 درس دوازدهم نظام جدید رو آزمون بدید ، هر نتیجه ای هم کسب کنید به عنوان دیپلم رسمی برای شما ثبت میشه .
> 
> ...


یعنی در حین دانشجویی با گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل دانشگاه پیام نور هم میشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت؟ نیازی به انصراف نیست؟
من شنیده بودم با معافیت های موقت سربازی مثل معافیت دانشجویی نمیشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت.

----------


## TIBA

به من که گفت مشکلی نداره 

حالا باز دوباره سوال میکنم ، فردا دوباره میرم برای کارهای خودم این موردم سوال میکنم

----------


## Amir_H80

> به من که گفت مشکلی نداره 
> 
> حالا باز دوباره سوال میکنم ، فردا دوباره میرم برای کارهای خودم این موردم سوال میکنم


از شما ممنونم

----------


## Accident

> *یک سری اطلاعات خودم شخصا از آموزش و پرورش ناحیه 7 مشهد کسب کردم با شما در میون میزارم. فکر میکنم جواب تمام سوالات و شبه ها رو بده
> 
> *
> *1- اگر شما دیپلم نظام قدیم باشید و برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنید ، بدون مشکلی این کار رو برای شما انجام میدن
> *
> *2- فرض بر اینکه شما** دیپلم تجربی قدیم* *هستید باز هم طبق تبصره جدید مجلس* *میتونید دیپلم نظام جدید تجربی** بگیرید که این خودش یک مزیت هست 
> 
> 3- درس های دهم و یازدهم تطبیق میخورن و شما باید هر 10 درس دوازدهم نظام جدید رو آزمون بدید ، هر نتیجه ای هم کسب کنید به عنوان دیپلم رسمی برای شما ثبت میشه .
> 
> ...


سلام. من دیپلم  نظام قدیم ریاضی هستم و با توجه به تاثیر معدل در کنکور میخوام برای ترمیم معدل اقدام کنم. الان کجا باید ثبت نام کنم و برم امتحان بدم؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> به من که گفت مشکلی نداره 
> 
> حالا باز دوباره سوال میکنم ، فردا دوباره میرم برای کارهای خودم این موردم سوال میکنم


*یک سوال
شما میخواهید برای کنکور 1402 اقدام به دیپلم مجدد کنید؟
ثبت نام کی هست و چه زمانی امتحان برگزار میشه؟
اگر 1402 کنکوری باشید بهتر نیست بگذارید از مهر 1401 ثبت نام کنید ؟ و یا نهایی 1402 بدهید ؟*

----------


## TIBA

> سلام. من دیپلم  نظام قدیم ریاضی هستم و با توجه به تاثیر معدل در کنکور میخوام برای ترمیم معدل اقدام کنم. الان کجا باید ثبت نام کنم و برم امتحان بدم؟


ترمیم معدل برای ما نظام قدیمی ها برگزار نمیشه
برید اموزش و پرورش ناحیه ای که دیپلم گرفتید بخش امتحانات
با مدارک برید

----------


## TIBA

> *یک سوال
> شما میخواهید برای کنکور 1402 اقدام به دیپلم مجدد کنید؟
> ثبت نام کی هست و چه زمانی امتحان برگزار میشه؟
> اگر 1402 کنکوری باشید بهتر نیست بگذارید از مهر 1401 ثبت نام کنید ؟ و یا نهایی 1402 بدهید ؟*


من برای خرداد 401 میخوام شرکت کنم . چون به مرور هم سخت تر میشه هم رویکردا ممکنه عوض بشه

 اما شما تحت تاثیر حرف من نباش خودت تصمیمی که داری رو برای خودت بگیر شرایط شما با من شاید فرق داشته باشه

هم سریع بگیرم بره رده کارش هم اینکه برای خارج از کشور هم بشه شاید استفاده ای کرد چون واقعا نمرات دیپلم قدیمم به خاطر همین سوم و پیش دانشگاهی افتضاح شد :Yahoo (94): 

دی خرداد شهریور برگزار میشه کنار نهایی

ثبت نام بهتره برید اداره اموزش پرورش ناحیه مدرستون سوال شخصی کنید

----------


## Django

*دوستان نظام قدیم، شما یک بار در این مملکت دیپلم گرفتید و هیچ قانونی نمیتونه شما رو منع کنه از امتحان ورودی دانشگاه(کنکور). 
لطفا به این موضوع آگاه باشید. نگران صحبت کارمند آموزش و پرورش یا هر شخص دیگری نباشید. 
شما تا ابد میتونید با همون دیپلم کنکور بدید...*

----------


## Amir_H80

> به من که گفت مشکلی نداره 
> 
> حالا باز دوباره سوال میکنم ، فردا دوباره میرم برای کارهای خودم این موردم سوال میکنم


سلام 
از شما معذرت میخوام اما تونستید در این مورد اطلاعاتی کسب کنید؟

----------


## Amir_H80

> *دوستان نظام قدیم، شما یک بار در این مملکت دیپلم گرفتید و هیچ قانونی نمیتونه شما رو منع کنه از امتحان ورودی دانشگاه(کنکور). 
> لطفا به این موضوع آگاه باشید. نگران صحبت کارمند آموزش و پرورش یا هر شخص دیگری نباشید. 
> شما تا ابد میتونید با همون دیپلم کنکور بدید...*


البته به جز این قانون :

منبع: https://sccr.ir/pro/3217/%D8%B3%DB%8...3%D8%B7%D9%87)

در ضمن با توجه به تأثیر قطعی ۶۰ درصدی معدل در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ ممکن است عده ای برای دیپلم مجدد مرتبط اقدام کنند تا از بقیه عقب نمانند امااز سال ۱۴۰۴ همه باید دیپلم نظام جدید و مشابه با گروه انتخابی در کنکور داشته باشند.

----------


## TIBA

> *یک سری اطلاعات خودم شخصا از آموزش و پرورش ناحیه 7 مشهد کسب کردم با شما در میون میزارم. فکر میکنم جواب تمام سوالات و شبه ها رو بده
> 
> *
> *1- اگر شما دیپلم نظام قدیم باشید و برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنید ، بدون مشکلی این کار رو برای شما انجام میدن
> *
> *2- فرض بر اینکه شما** دیپلم تجربی قدیم* *هستید باز هم طبق تبصره جدید مجلس* *میتونید دیپلم نظام جدید تجربی** بگیرید که این خودش یک مزیت هست 
> 
> 3- درس های دهم و یازدهم تطبیق میخورن و شما باید هر 10 درس دوازدهم نظام جدید رو آزمون بدید ، هر نتیجه ای هم کسب کنید به عنوان دیپلم رسمی برای شما ثبت میشه .
> 
> ...


*آپدیت

1- شما در صورتی میتونی دیپلم نظام جدید توی همون رشته بگیری که دیپلم نظام قدیمت ترمی واحدی باشه ، اگر سالی واحدی باشه نمیتونی رشته خودت بری ...

2- کارت پایان خدمت و کارت معافیت و گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل از دانشگاه اوکیه ، اینا همش برای زمانیه که بری مدرک اصلی دیپلم و پیشت رو بگیری 

3- از شناسنامه و کارت ملی ، دو مدرک دیپلم و دو مدرک ریز نمرات پیش و دیپلم  کپی بگیرید داخل پوشه بزارید.

4- کد تاییده تحصیلی هم بگیرید (ترجیحا پیش دانشگاهی)   حدود 20 تومن 

5-برای تطبیق و ثبت نام  دیپلم جدید مبلغ 60 تومن باید کارت به کارت کنید و فیش بدید

6- یک پیشنهاد اگر برای کنکور 402 اقدام میکنید حتما مورد 1 رو دقت کنید و ببینید ترمی واحدی بودید یا سالی واحدی ، اگر ترمی واحدی بودید مشکلی نیست ، ولی اگر سالی واحدی بودید باید دیپلم یک رشته دیگه ای رو بگیرید که به نظر من فقط برای اپلای خارج از کشور ارزش داره.. 

خودم شخصا صبر کردم کمی فکر کنم چون من هم سالی واحدی هستم و نمیتونم دیپلم هم رشته خودم رو بگیرم...*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *آپدیت
> 
> 1- شما در صورتی میتونی دیپلم نظام جدید توی همون رشته بگیری که دیپلم نظام قدیمت ترمی واحدی باشه ، اگر سالی واحدی باشه نمیتونی رشته خودت بری ...
> 
> 2- کارت پایان خدمت و کارت معافیت و گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل از دانشگاه اوکیه ، اینا همش برای زمانیه که بری مدرک اصلی دیپلم و پیشت رو بگیری 
> 
> 3- از شناسنامه و کارت ملی ، دو مدرک دیپلم و دو مدرک ریز نمرات پیش و دیپلم  کپی بگیرید داخل پوشه بزارید.
> 
> 4- کد تاییده تحصیلی هم بگیرید (ترجیحا پیش دانشگاهی)   حدود 20 تومن 
> ...


یعنی باید مدرک دیپلم اصلی رو از دانشگاه باید بگیریم؟
با کپی دیپلم اصلی نمیشه اقدام کرد؟
اون وقت به نظر شما دانشگاه موافقت میکنه دیپلم اصلی رو به داوطلب بده؟
کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم جدید با دیپلم اصلی متفاوته؟

----------


## TIBA

> یعنی باید مدرک دیپلم اصلی رو از دانشگاه باید بگیریم؟
> با کپی دیپلم اصلی نمیشه اقدام کرد؟
> اون وقت به نظر شما دانشگاه موافقت میکنه دیپلم اصلی رو به داوطلب بده؟


یه کپی بگیرید کارتون راه میوفته با کپی برید ،  چون اون کارمند دسترسی داره اطلاعات شما رو بزنه توی سیستم مشخصات ثبت شده هستش

اگر هم دبه کردن یه گواهی اشتغال پرتاب کنید به صورت حضرتشان تا سکوت کنند

قاعدتا باید متفاوت باشه چون یه دیپلم جدید داره صادر میشه

----------


## Django

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir_H80


البته به جز این قانون :

منبع: https://sccr.ir/pro/3217/%D8%B3%DB%8...3%D8%B7%D9%87)

در ضمن با توجه به تأثیر قطعی ۶۰ درصدی معدل در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ ممکن است عده ای برای دیپلم مجدد مرتبط اقدام کنند تا از بقیه عقب نمانند امااز سال ۱۴۰۴ همه باید دیپلم نظام جدید و مشابه با گروه انتخابی در کنکور داشته باشند.


ممنون از شما.
این قانون با قانون اساسی مغایرت دارد..*

----------


## matin8787

کسی میدونه واسه نظام قدیما ترمیم معدل گذاشتن یا نه؟

----------


## TIBA

> کسی میدونه واسه نظام قدیما ترمیم معدل گذاشتن یا نه؟


 فعلا چیزی اعلام نشده

تغریبا منتفیه موضوع

----------


## Mohammad_jz

سلام تروخدا کمکم کنید ... :Yahoo (12): 
من کنکوری ۹۷ بودم و الان دانشجو پیام‌نورم . میخوام کنکور ۱۴۰۲ بدم ولی از شرط معدل قطعی ۶۰ درصد میترسم ... حالا شرایط من برای دیپلم مجدد یا ترمیم معدل چیه ؟؟؟ با خوندن کامنت ها به جایی نرسیدم لطفا کمکککککککک  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> سلام تروخدا کمکم کنید ...
> من کنکوری ۹۷ بودم و الان دانشجو پیام‌نورم . میخوام کنکور ۱۴۰۲ بدم ولی از شرط معدل قطعی ۶۰ درصد میترسم ... حالا شرایط من برای دیپلم مجدد یا ترمیم معدل چیه ؟؟؟ با خوندن کامنت ها به جایی نرسیدم لطفا کمکککککککک



کسی جوابی نداره ؟!  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Amir_H80

> کسی جوابی نداره ؟!


طبق گفته های دوستمون که از آموزش پرورش پرسیده بود ، شما میتونید با گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل و اصل مدرک دیپلم یا دیپلم موقت دیپلم مجدد بگیرید.

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> طبق گفته های دوستمون که از آموزش پرورش پرسیده بود ، شما میتونید با گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل و اصل مدرک دیپلم یا دیپلم موقت دیپلم مجدد بگیرید.


خب باید امسال یازدهم رو امتحان بدم یا میتونم سال بعد یازدهم و دوازدهم رو با هم امتحان بدم ؟ امتحان های ۱۱ و ۱۲ سال بعد تداخل ندارن ؟؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir_H80


البته به جز این قانون :

منبع: https://sccr.ir/pro/3217/%D8%B3%DB%8...3%D8%B7%D9%87)

در ضمن با توجه به تأثیر قطعی ۶۰ درصدی معدل در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ ممکن است عده ای برای دیپلم مجدد مرتبط اقدام کنند تا از بقیه عقب نمانند امااز سال ۱۴۰۴ همه باید دیپلم نظام جدید و مشابه با گروه انتخابی در کنکور داشته باشند.


این کار سنجش واقعا خوبه احسنت*

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام تروخدا کمکم کنید ...
> من کنکوری ۹۷ بودم و الان دانشجو پیام‌نورم . میخوام کنکور ۱۴۰۲ بدم ولی از شرط معدل قطعی ۶۰ درصد میترسم ... حالا شرایط من برای دیپلم مجدد یا ترمیم معدل چیه ؟؟؟ با خوندن کامنت ها به جایی نرسیدم لطفا کمکککککککک


*مشکلی وجود نداره شما میرید درخواست دیپلم مجدد و یا ترمیم نمره میدید و امتحان نهایی شرکت میکنید 
زمان و آئین نامه دقیق هم بعد از کنکور 1401 مشخص میشه فعلا اختصاصی ها رو خوب بخونید تا اونموقع*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *
> 
> این کار سنجش واقعا خوبه احسنت*


اینا همش واسه پر کردن جیب آموزش و پرورشه و من به شخصه منفعتی واسه کنکوریها رو توشون نمیبینم ، اینکه همه باید دیپلم مشابه داشته باشن باعث میشه خیلیا برن واسه دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنند که دیپلم مجدد هم هزینه داره ، علاوه بر اون وقت بسیاری رو از تعداد قابل توجهی از پشت کنکوریها میگیره.

----------


## MYDR

> *آپدیت
> 
> 1- شما در صورتی میتونی دیپلم نظام جدید توی همون رشته بگیری که دیپلم نظام قدیمت ترمی واحدی باشه ، اگر سالی واحدی باشه نمیتونی رشته خودت بری ...
> 
> 2- کارت پایان خدمت و کارت معافیت و گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل از دانشگاه اوکیه ، اینا همش برای زمانیه که بری مدرک اصلی دیپلم و پیشت رو بگیری 
> 
> 3- از شناسنامه و کارت ملی ، دو مدرک دیپلم و دو مدرک ریز نمرات پیش و دیپلم  کپی بگیرید داخل پوشه بزارید.
> 
> 4- کد تاییده تحصیلی هم بگیرید (ترجیحا پیش دانشگاهی)   حدود 20 تومن 
> ...


سلام
تشکر از اطلاعات شما.
اما این طرح باگ داره !
من هم تحقیق کردم و به اطلاعات شما رسیدم، حتی درخواست تطبیق هم دادم ولی بعدش الان گیر افتادم !!!
شما زمانی که درخواست دیپلم مجدد میکنید میان برای شما سال دهم و یازدهم رو تطبیق میزنند ( قبول بدون نمره : ستاره در جدول قرار میدند). و میگن فقط دروس سال دوازدهم رو برو امتحان بده به صورت مدارس بزرگ سال ! یعنی فقط امتحان نهایی داری. تا اینجا اوکی !
 اما باگ وحشت ناک و حل نشدنی این طوری هست که :
  برای کنکور 1402 تاثیر معدل فقط برای سال دوازدهم لحاظ میشه برای سال 1403  سال دوازهم و یازدهم  اعمال میشه و برای سال 1404  هر سه سال ! 

با این تطبیق ما فقط سال دوازهم رو امتحان میدیم و دیپلم مجدد میگیریم دیگه دیپلم جدید 6-3-3 جدید هم گرفتیم و دیگه فقط برای همون 1402 بدرد میخوره دیگه برای سال های بعدی چه طور میخواد بشه؟ دیگه دیپلم دوباره هم که نمیشه گرفت !

----------


## Amir_H80

> سلام
> تشکر از اطلاعات شما.
> اما این طرح باگ داره !
> من هم تحقیق کردم و به اطلاعات شما رسیدم، حتی درخواست تطبیق هم دادم ولی بعدش الان گیر افتادم !!!
> شما زمانی که درخواست دیپلم مجدد میکنید میان برای شما سال دهم و یازدهم رو تطبیق میزنند ( قبول بدون نمره : ستاره در جدول قرار میدند). و میگن فقط دروس سال دوازدهم رو برو امتحان بده به صورت مدارس بزرگ سال ! یعنی فقط امتحان نهایی داری. تا اینجا اوکی !
>  اما باگ وحشت ناک و حل نشدنی این طوری هست که :
>   برای کنکور 1402 تاثیر معدل فقط برای سال دوازدهم لحاظ میشه برای سال 1403  سال دوازهم و یازدهم  اعمال میشه و برای سال 1404  هر سه سال ! 
> 
> با این تطبیق ما فقط سال دوازهم رو امتحان میدیم و دیپلم مجدد میگیریم دیگه دیپلم جدید 6-3-3 جدید هم گرفتیم و دیگه فقط برای همون 1402 بدرد میخوره دیگه برای سال های بعدی چه طور میخواد بشه؟ دیگه دیپلم دوباره هم که نمیشه گرفت !


همین تأثیر معدل دوازدهم رو هم به زور میتونن اجرا کنند 
باور بفرمایید تا چندین سال آینده نمیتونن واسه پایه یازدهم امتحان نهایی برگزار کنند ، این قضیه امتحان نهایی های دهم یازدهم رو هم آوردن که بگن ما با مصوبه مجلس تناقضی نداشتیم ، من که میگم احتمال اجرایی شدن مصوبه کم تر از ۱۰ درصده ، حتی اگه اجرا بشه فقط امتحانات دوازدهم ملاکه ، نهایی شدن امتحانات دهم یازدهم در حد حرف هستش ، اگه قضیه جدی بود لااقل به متن مصوبه شون اضافه میکردند.

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir_H80


اینا همش واسه پر کردن جیب آموزش و پرورشه و من به شخصه منفعتی واسه کنکوریها رو توشون نمیبینم ، اینکه همه باید دیپلم مشابه داشته باشن باعث میشه خیلیا برن واسه دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنند که دیپلم مجدد هم هزینه داره ، علاوه بر اون وقت بسیاری رو از تعداد قابل توجهی از پشت کنکوریها میگیره.


چرا برا تجربیا خوبه 
یه سری هستن با رشته ریاضی و پایه ریاضی فیزیک قوی سال اخر زیست رو هم میخونن و رتبه میشن ( مث رسولی رتبه 97)*

----------


## TIBA

> سلام
> تشکر از اطلاعات شما.
> اما این طرح باگ داره !
> من هم تحقیق کردم و به اطلاعات شما رسیدم، حتی درخواست تطبیق هم دادم ولی بعدش الان گیر افتادم !!!
> شما زمانی که درخواست دیپلم مجدد میکنید میان برای شما سال دهم و یازدهم رو تطبیق میزنند ( قبول بدون نمره : ستاره در جدول قرار میدند). و میگن فقط دروس سال دوازدهم رو برو امتحان بده به صورت مدارس بزرگ سال ! یعنی فقط امتحان نهایی داری. تا اینجا اوکی !
>  اما باگ وحشت ناک و حل نشدنی این طوری هست که :
>   برای کنکور 1402 تاثیر معدل فقط برای سال دوازدهم لحاظ میشه برای سال 1403  سال دوازهم و یازدهم  اعمال میشه و برای سال 1404  هر سه سال ! 
> 
> با این تطبیق ما فقط سال دوازهم رو امتحان میدیم و دیپلم مجدد میگیریم دیگه دیپلم جدید 6-3-3 جدید هم گرفتیم و دیگه فقط برای همون 1402 بدرد میخوره دیگه برای سال های بعدی چه طور میخواد بشه؟ دیگه دیپلم دوباره هم که نمیشه گرفت !


این طرح فعلیه ، اگه بخوان برای ترمیم اون معدل ها رو هم لحاظ کنن باید امتحان نهایی دهم و یازدهم رو برگزار کنن که این خودش پروسه 10 سالس ، گیرم بر اینکه همین سال اینده نهایی 10 و 11 رو برگزار کنن ، این چیزی جز از بین رفتن همین نظام ساختاری که ساختن نداره .... پس تا چند سال همین کفایت میکنه ، باز حداقل اگر فردا روزی 50 میلیارد برات ریخته شد میتونی با این به فکر مهاجرت تحصیلی هم باشی 

 بهترین مدل کنکور ، کنکوریه که متناسب با درس دانشگاهی باشه که این نظام هیچ وقت توی ایران عملی نمیشه حداقل در این سیستم فعلی 42 ساله که ساختن

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> *مشکلی وجود نداره شما میرید درخواست دیپلم مجدد و یا ترمیم نمره میدید و امتحان نهایی شرکت میکنید 
> زمان و آئین نامه دقیق هم بعد از کنکور 1401 مشخص میشه فعلا اختصاصی ها رو خوب بخونید تا اونموقع*


*توی همین تاپیک گفتن که اگه نظام‌قدیم سالی‌واحدی باشی نمیتونی دیپلم مجدد بگیری یا معدلت رو ترمیم کنی !!*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *توی همین تاپیک گفتن که اگه نظام‌قدیم سالی‌واحدی باشی نمیتونی دیپلم مجدد بگیری یا معدلت رو ترمیم کنی !!*


*من تا جایی که میدونم دیپلم مجدد برای رشته دیگری صادر میشه / و ربطی هم نداره دیپلم قبلی شما چی بوده /
ترمیم نمره برای تمام دیپلم ها صادر میشه
ممن خودم ریاضی فیزیک هستم و شرایط دیپلم مجدد تجربی رو پرسیدم و گفتند هیچ مشکلی نداره و گفتم هم سال 95 فارغ التحصیل شده ام*

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> *من تا جایی که میدونم دیپلم مجدد برای رشته دیگری صادر میشه / و ربطی هم نداره دیپلم قبلی شما چی بوده /
> ترمیم نمره برای تمام دیپلم ها صادر میشه
> ممن خودم ریاضی فیزیک هستم و شرایط دیپلم مجدد تجربی رو پرسیدم و گفتند هیچ مشکلی نداره و گفتم هم سال 95 فارغ التحصیل شده ام*


*پس یعنی منی که دیپلم تجربی دارم باید بیخیال کنکور ۱۴۰۲ بشم ؟؟ آخه معدلم پایینه . خداییش از الان دارم میخونم ولی انگار باید بزارمش کنار ...*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *پس یعنی منی که دیپلم تجربی دارم باید بیخیال کنکور ۱۴۰۲ بشم ؟؟ آخه معدلم پایینه . خداییش از الان دارم میخونم ولی انگار باید بزارمش کنار ...*


*شما ترمیم نمره میکنید دیپلم مجدد براتون صار نمیشه. میتونید ترمیم نمره کنید و نمرات ترمیم شده به سازمان سنجش ارسال بشن*

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> *شما ترمیم نمره میکنید دیپلم مجدد براتون صار نمیشه. میتونید ترمیم نمره کنید و نمرات ترمیم شده به سازمان سنجش ارسال بشن*





 :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## _Joseph_

> 


*دوست عزیز نظام قدیم تمدید نداره که دیگه منسوخ شده . شما دروس نظام جدید رو امتحان میدید و ترمیم میشه براتون یعنی دیگه زیست سوم دبیرستان رو نمیخونید به جاش زیست دوازدهم میخونید .*

----------


## matin8787

مشکل اینجاس واسه نظام قدیما ترمیم نذاشتن من از اموزش پرورش پرسیدم

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> *دوست عزیز نظام قدیم تمدید نداره که دیگه منسوخ شده . شما دروس نظام جدید رو امتحان میدید و ترمیم میشه براتون یعنی دیگه زیست سوم دبیرستان رو نمیخونید به جاش زیست دوازدهم میخونید .*


_پیام دوست بالایی رو بخونید ...!_

----------


## _Joseph_

> _پیام دوست بالایی رو بخونید ...!_


*دوس تعزیز ایشون منظورشون اینه که اونایی که نظام قدیم بودن برای دروس نظام قدیم تمدید نداشتن و باید دروس نظام جدید امتحان بدن نظام قدیمیها و سوال از دروس و کنب نظام قدیم نمیاد و از کتب نظام جدید میاد 
من خودم دیپلمم رو سال 94 اخذ کرده ام در رشته ریاضی فیزیک  و با مراجعه به اموزش و پرورش بهم گفتن میتونی هم دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیری و هم تمدید نمره کنی نمرات دیپلم ریاضی رو فقط باید دروس نظام جدید امتحان بدی 
اینطوری نیست که کساییکه نظام قدیم بودن نتونن دیپلم مجد دبگیرن و یا ترمیم نتونن بکنن*

----------


## matin8787

شما مطمئنی منم از اموزش پرورش پرسیدم گفت نظام قدیما نمیتونن ترمیم کنن حتی با دروس نظام جدید

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> *دوس تعزیز ایشون منظورشون اینه که اونایی که نظام قدیم بودن برای دروس نظام قدیم تمدید نداشتن و باید دروس نظام جدید امتحان بدن نظام قدیمیها و سوال از دروس و کنب نظام قدیم نمیاد و از کتب نظام جدید میاد 
> من خودم دیپلمم رو سال 94 اخذ کرده ام در رشته ریاضی فیزیک  و با مراجعه به اموزش و پرورش بهم گفتن میتونی هم دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیری و هم تمدید نمره کنی نمرات دیپلم ریاضی رو فقط باید دروس نظام جدید امتحان بدی 
> اینطوری نیست که کساییکه نظام قدیم بودن نتونن دیپلم مجد دبگیرن و یا ترمیم نتونن بکنن*




*نمیدونم این دوستمون چرا خودش نقل‌قول نمیکنه  تکلیف چیه داداش نجاتمون بده (((*

----------


## _Joseph_

> شما مطمئنی منم از اموزش پرورش پرسیدم گفت نظام قدیما نمیتونن ترمیم کنن حتی با دروس نظام جدید





> *نمیدونم این دوستمون چرا خودش نقل‌قول نمیکنه  تکلیف چیه داداش نجاتمون بده (((*


*مطمئنم 
چرا؟
دوست خودم مجدد دیپلم گرفت  پارسال نه سال قبلش . یعنی سال 98*

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

حتی فکر ترمیم معدلو نکنید. پدرجان،چرا یکم فک نمیکنی؟ وقتی همه دارن میگن شما معدلتم که 20 بشه ، بازهم ضرر میکنی، پس فایده ترمیم چیه؟؟!!! :Yahoo (20): بری کلی هزینه کنی بعدم تازه باز ضرر کنی؟کار عقله خداییش اینکار؟
گیریم رفتی معدلتو 20 کردی، پس بقیه ایی که معدل 20 دارن چی؟اومدو یه درس سخت بودو نتونستی به نمره 20 برسونی، اونوقت چی؟

*راه چارش اینکه باید جلوی مصوبه گرفته بشه یا حداقل اصلاح بشه*

----------


## -Mikasa-

:Yahoo (77):

----------


## -Mikasa-

> حتی فکر ترمیم معدلو نکنید. پدرجان،چرا یکم فک نمیکنی؟ وقتی همه دارن میگن شما معدلتم که 20 بشه ، بازهم ضرر میکنی، پس فایده ترمیم چیه؟؟!!!بری کلی هزینه کنی بعدم تازه باز ضرر کنی؟کار عقله خداییش اینکار؟
> گیریم رفتی معدلتو 20 کردی، پس بقیه ایی که معدل 20 دارن چی؟اومدو یه درس سخت بودو نتونستی به نمره 20 برسونی، اونوقت چی؟
> 
> *راه چارش اینکه باید جلوی مصوبه گرفته بشه یا حداقل اصلاح بشه*


ینی چی اخه  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

اموزش پرورش امروز بهم گفت که نظام قدیم به هیچ طریقی نمیتونه ترمیم معدل کنه . چه کنیم ؟

----------


## pouria.sh

> اموزش پرورش امروز بهم گفت که نظام قدیم به هیچ طریقی نمیتونه ترمیم معدل کنه . چه کنیم ؟


  بله درسته شما باید دیپلم نظام جدید بگیرید اگه درست یادم باشه میرید آخرین مدرسه‌ای که فارغ التحصیل شدید(پیش‌دانشگاهی)، یکسری برگه میدن که باید ببرید آموزش و پرورش که بتونید دیپلم قدیم رو معادل سازی کنید با دیپلم نظام جدید بعدش میتونید ترمیم کنید و یا کلا یک دیپلم جدید بگیرید (هر دو کار رو میتونید انجام بدید)

----------


## Ati_zareii

هیچ رقمه راه نداره که دوباره بتونی دیپلم رشته خودتو بگیری؟؟
من همه درسای تخصصمیمو افتادم ، باید دوباره امتحانشونو بدم ، ولی نمره عمومیامم زیاد بالا نیست با اینکه پاس شدم‌. حالا تخصصیا رو امیدی دارم که بتونم نمره بالا بگیرم شهریور یا دی ولی نمره عمومیام تغییر نمیکنه چون پاس شدم . میخوام کلا همه رو از اول بدم

----------


## S h i v a

میدونین هزینه دیپلم مجدد چقدره؟ 
و ترمیم

----------


## S h i v a

و اینکه دیپلم مجدد یه رشته دیگه رو بگیریم اعتبارش مثل دیپلم اولمون هست؟

----------


## SINA_1384

> میدونین هزینه دیپلم مجدد چقدره؟ 
> و ترمیم


دقیق نمیشه گفت، این هزینه ها با توجه به تعداد درس های انتخابی متفاوت خواهد بود.

----------


## S h i v a

> دقیق نمیشه گفت، این هزینه ها با توجه به تعداد درس های انتخابی متفاوت خواهد بود.


برای کل دروس انسانی چقدر میشه؟
یا هر کدوم از رشته ها که شما میدونین حالا حدودی هم بگین ممنون میشم

----------


## reza333

> و اینکه دیپلم مجدد یه رشته دیگه رو بگیریم اعتبارش مثل دیپلم اولمون هست؟


این نکته رو در نظر بگیرید برای شرکت در کنکور ، اگر میخواهید با دیپلم مجدد شرکت کنید ، دیپلم مجدد باید با گروه کنکورتون حتما یکی باشه . یعنی اگرچه با دیپلم اصلی ریاضی یا انسانی میشه کنکور تجربی داد ولی با دیپلم مجدد ریاضی یا انسانی نمیتونی تجربی شرکت کنی ، حتما دیپلم مجددت هم باید تجربی باشه.   قبلا میشد ولی سه   چهار سالی میشه دیگه اجازه نمیدن با *دیپلم مجدد از رشته ی a*  بری *کنکور  رشته b* شرکت کنی .

البته که هیچ کسی هم نمیتونه دوبار دیپلم از یه رشته بگیره . یعنی نمیشه هم دیپلم اصلیت هم دیپلم مجدد هر دو تا از تجربی باشه. 

گزینه ی بهتر از گرفتن دیپلم مجدد ،  برای اکثریت همون شرکت در ترمیم معدله که دوباره میتونی بری امتحان نهایی شرکت کنی.

----------


## S h i v a

> این نکته رو در نظر بگیرید برای شرکت در کنکور ، اگر میخواهید با دیپلم مجدد شرکت کنید ، دیپلم مجدد باید با گروه کنکورتون حتما یکی باشه . یعنی اگرچه با دیپلم اصلی ریاضی یا انسانی میشه کنکور تجربی داد ولی با دیپلم مجدد ریاضی یا انسانی نمیتونی تجربی شرکت کنی ، حتما دیپلم مجددت هم باید تجربی باشه.   قبلا میشد ولی سه   چهار سالی میشه دیگه اجازه نمیدن با *دیپلم مجدد از رشته ی a*  بری *کنکور  رشته b* شرکت کنی .
> 
> البته که هیچ کسی هم نمیتونه دوبار دیپلم از یه رشته بگیره . یعنی نمیشه هم دیپلم اصلیت هم دیپلم مجدد هر دو تا از تجربی باشه. 
> 
> گزینه ی بهتر از گرفتن دیپلم مجدد ،  برای اکثریت همون شرکت در ترمیم معدله که دوباره میتونی بری امتحان نهایی شرکت کنی.


بله درسته
من دیپلم تجربی دارم
اما مجدد میخوام دیپلم انسانی بگیرم و هم کنکور انسانی شرکت کنم،
با این کار میتونم کلا دیپلم تجربیم رو چون معدلم خوب نبود کلا بیخیالش شم و دیپلم دومم ینی انسانی رو برای دانشگاه یا جاهای دیگه بدم؟
یا کلا ملاک همون دیپلم اول هست و با دیپلم مجدد و معدل بهتر صرفا میشه رتبه کنکور رو بهتر کرد؟

----------


## SINA_1384

> برای کل دروس انسانی چقدر میشه؟
> یا هر کدوم از رشته ها که شما میدونین حالا حدودی هم بگین ممنون میشم


هزینهٔ ثابت مورد نیاز برای انجام ثبت نام در این آزمون ها ۵۰ هزار تومان و هزینهٔ متغیر شامل ۲۰ هزار تومان به ازای هر درس هست. بستگی داره تعداد دروس انسانی شما چقدر باشه.

----------


## S h i v a

> هزینهٔ ثابت مورد نیاز برای انجام ثبت نام در این آزمون ها ۵۰ هزار تومان و هزینهٔ متغیر شامل ۲۰ هزار تومان به ازای هر درس هست. بستگی داره تعداد دروس انسانی شما چقدر باشه.


خیلی ممنونم 
 من اینو تو سایت ها دیده بودم اما فکر کردم اشتباه نوشتن چون یکی خیلی گرون گفته بود 
پس اینجوری باشه خوبه

----------


## elhameli

سلام، 
کسی بخواد دیپلم مجدد بگیره، دروس دوازدهم رو باید امتحان بده، آیا سال بعدش، میتونه درس های یازدهم رو هم امتحان بده ؟؟ برای تاثیر سابقه در کنکور !

----------


## sajad_ha

> سلام، 
> کسی بخواد دیپلم مجدد بگیره، دروس دوازدهم رو باید امتحان بده، آیا سال بعدش، میتونه درس های یازدهم رو هم امتحان بده ؟؟ برای تاثیر سابقه در کنکور !


بله دروس دوازدهم رو امتحان میده
برای سال بعد مطمئنا" فکری خواهند کرد درگیر سال بعد نباشین(فعلا برای این مورد چیزی نگفتن)

----------


## apple5731

سلام بچه ها
یه نفر توی یه سایت نوشته بود که از آموزش و پرورش پرسیده گفتن دیپلم نظام قدیم تجربی میتونه دیپلم نظام جدید تجربی بگیره. یعنی چون دیپلم نظام قدیم هستی میتونی دیپلم نظام جدید تو رشته خودت بگیری. درسته؟

----------


## Departed

اونطور که تا الان مشخص شده دروس پیش دانشگاهی که برای نظام قدیمه امکان ترمیم نداره و هر ترمیمی جای نمرات سوم دبیرستان رو میگیره
واقعا چه باید کرد

----------

